# الزوجة "المفترية" حلقت شارب زوجها



## ramyghobrial (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*الزوجة "المفترية" حلقت شارب زوجها** :ranting: *​​
*




*​​*

*
نار الغيرة اشتعلت في صدر زوجة مصرية بعد ان علمت أن زوجها قرر الزواج مرة ثانية فقررت الانتقام
بعد ان تاكدت من نية زوجها رجل الاعمال الزواج قامت باستدعاء اقاربها وقيدت زوجها وقامت بحلق شاربه في الشارع المشهد الغريب استوقف المارة في المنطقة الشعبية وكانت الفرجة مجانا الامر الذى عرض الزوج للحرج الشديد وتعاظم الاحساس بالعار ، امام جيرانه ومعارفه فاضطر الى ابلاغ الشرطة ، وجعل فضيحته تسجل فى المحاضر الرسمية .​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*الحمد لله معنديش شنب :t33: *

*و لا زوجة مفترية ههههههههه*

*ربنا يديك يا رامي يا حبيبي :yahoo:*


----------



## sparrow (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*لا تعليق علي هذة الزوجة 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ميرنا (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*هيه دى الستات بجد تعرف تاخد حقها*


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *الحمد لله معنديش شنب :t33: *
> 
> *و لا زوجة مفترية ههههههههه*
> 
> *ربنا يديك يا رامي يا حبيبي :yahoo:*


 
ولا انا ياعم عندي شنب كانت دوجلاس وحلقناها بنفسنا الحمدلله :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

sparrow قال:


> *لا تعليق علي هذة الزوجة *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك​*


 
شكرا سبارو على مرورك نورتيني


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *هيه دى الستات بجد تعرف تاخد حقها*


 
اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة منك ياميرنا انا عارف انك من الحزب دة  انا طالب السماح بس :yaka:


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ولا انا ياعم عندي شنب كانت دوجلاس وحلقناها بنفسنا الحمدلله :smil12: :smil12:


 
*وتشلها ليه مش تستنى لما هيه تشلهالك ليها طعم تانى*:yahoo:


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة منك ياميرنا انا عارف انك من الحزب دة انا طالب السماح بس :yaka:


*مش بلبساطه دى زنبك ده مش هيتمحى الا بدم  يا رامى ولازم تمحيه قبل ما يفوت الاوان:yahoo: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *وتشلها ليه مش تستنى لما هيه تشلهالك ليها طعم تانى*:yahoo:


 
لاااااااااااااا
مش انا ياميرنا عيب عليكي:spor22:


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *مش بلبساطه دى زنبك ده مش هيتمحى الا بدم يا رامى ولازم تمحيه قبل ما يفوت الاوان:yahoo: *


 
نعم سعاتك!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> لاااااااااااااا
> مش انا ياميرنا عيب عليكي:spor22:


 
*كلهم بيقولو كده فى الاول اكمل ولا بلاش:smil12:  *


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> نعم سعاتك!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*مش انتا اللى بتقول طالب السماح وزنبك ده مش هيتمحى الا بدم فيهاا حاجه روح عور نفسك فى ايدك الشمال الشمال ركز كويس فهمت المكان فين:beee: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

لا مش فاهم:smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> لا مش فاهم:smil12:


نفهمك 

*هتجيب مطوت ولا سكينه ولا حتى موس اللى يريحك وتيجى عند ايدك الشمال فى حاجه اسمها الشريان تروح رازعه مطوه وخلاص زنبك اتمحى شوفت قد ايه بسيطه وسهله:yahoo: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*لية انشاء الله فية ناس هنا بتحبني ومش هايقدرو يستغنو عني *


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*مين دول خلينى اشوفهم *


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

لية سعادتك:new2: :new2: :new2:


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*علشان اعرفهم غلطهم بس*


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *علشان اعرفهم غلطهم بس*


 
*وانا بقول انك القلب الطيب بتاع المنتدى ياميرنا *


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*قلتلك دى سمعه طين طلعوها عليا انا مش كدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*طيب هاترضي تقولي انهم غلطانين *


----------



## قلم حر (13 أكتوبر 2006)

زوجه ( مفتريه ) !!!!!!!!!!
هو مين ألمفتري ؟؟؟
بـــــــــــــــس ( رد فعل ) جمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيل جــــــــــــــــــــــدا !!
فعلا ذكيه ................!


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> زوجه ( مفتريه ) !!!!!!!!!!
> هو مين ألمفتري ؟؟؟
> بـــــــــــــــس ( رد فعل ) جمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيل جــــــــــــــــــــــدا !!
> فعلا ذكيه ................!


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صح ياسمردلي


----------



## artamisss (14 أكتوبر 2006)

* على راى  الحج النواسانى    لما  ابنه بدر المحامى  حلق شنبه 

قاله  فين  شنبك   فين علامه الجودة   وعنوان الرجوله  ها 

اوعى تكون ياوله  فرطت فى اعز فى ماتملك هههههههه

 طبعا  كلكو عارفين مين هو الحج النواسانى   بتاع محامى خلع ههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * على راى الحج النواسانى لما ابنه بدر المحامى حلق شنبه *
> 
> *قاله فين شنبك فين علامه الجودة وعنوان الرجوله ها *
> 
> ...


 
*اللي ابنه غمس الايس كريم بالعيش :t33:*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*ايه ده يا رامى بزمتك دى واحده راجلها يبص لها هى اللى خلته يبص بره 
وبتحمله كمان اللى عملته هى ستات  اخر زمن  ........ اى خدعه رد جامد بقي ومنصر للرجال اياك يتمر  *


----------



## bent_yaso3 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

كويس ده فى تقدم كبير حصل 
حلق الشنب حتى لو وسط الناس 
احسن ماكان الباشا يتوزع على اقطار مصر كلها مغلفا بالاكياس البلاستيكيه
ماهو الراجل الى يبص بره يستاهل خلع عينهolling:


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * على راى الحج النواسانى لما ابنه بدر المحامى حلق شنبه *
> 
> *قاله فين شنبك فين علامه الجودة وعنوان الرجوله ها *
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه لو اي حد قدامة جوازة زي دي اكيد هايفرط في شنبة انا لو عندي شنب ابيعه الصراحه :t33:


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اللي ابنه غمس الايس كريم بالعيش :t33:*


 
ايس كريم كيمو كونو صح واخد بالك انت :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *ايه ده يا رامى بزمتك دى واحده راجلها يبص لها هى اللى خلته يبص بره *
> *وبتحمله كمان اللى عملته هى ستات اخر زمن ........ اى خدعه رد جامد بقي ومنصر للرجال اياك يتمر *


 
لا هي كانت حلوة بس بتبقى كدة وهي زعلانة بس والصورة  ملقوطة وهي رايحه تحلق شنب جوزها بث مباشر


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> كويس ده فى تقدم كبير حصل
> حلق الشنب حتى لو وسط الناس
> احسن ماكان الباشا يتوزع على اقطار مصر كلها مغلفا بالاكياس البلاستيكيه
> ماهو الراجل الى يبص بره يستاهل خلع عينهolling:


 
سعادتك هايتوزع اذاي يعني 
يعني هاقولو لحمة العيد ولا اية بالظبط


----------



## girl_in_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> لا هي كانت حلوة بس بتبقى كدة وهي زعلانة بس والصورة  ملقوطة وهي رايحه تحلق شنب جوزها بث مباشر



:smil12: :smil12: تصور بحسبه مسجل


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> كويس ده فى تقدم كبير حصل
> حلق الشنب حتى لو وسط الناس
> احسن ماكان الباشا يتوزع على اقطار مصر كلها مغلفا بالاكياس البلاستيكيه
> ماهو الراجل الى يبص بره يستاهل خلع عينهolling:


 
*:dntknw: :dntknw: :dntknw: *

*حتي انتي يا بنت يسوع *

*ده انا كنت فاكرك هادية *

*ايه الشر ده كله يتقطع ويتوزع معقووول *

*:a82: *

*طيب ايه زنب الراجل انه بيشوف بنات حلوة :smil12: *

*لازم يبصبص :yahoo:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ايس كريم كيمو كونو صح واخد بالك انت :yahoo: :yahoo:


 
*ايس كريم كيمو كونو بط *

*اي حاجة واخد لبالك انتا :yahoo:*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه لو اي حد قدامة جوازة زي دي اكيد هايفرط في شنبة انا لو عندي شنب ابيعه الصراحه :t33:


 
*اذا كنت بتبعني انا :smil13: *

*مش ها تبيع شنبك :dntknw: *

*يابني انتا بالفطرة ندل :t33:*


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *:dntknw: :dntknw: :dntknw: *​
> 
> 
> *حتي انتي يا بنت يسوع *​
> ...


 

*ايةياكوبتيك انت بتشك في قدرات منتدانا ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




> *ايس كريم كيمو كونو بط
> 
> اي حاجة واخد لبالك انتا :yahoo:
> *


*

اتصدق مش واخد بالي فين فين؟؟!!leasantr




اذا كنت بتبعني انا :smil13: 

مش ها تبيع شنبك :dntknw: 

يابني انتا بالفطرة ندل :t33:


أنقر للتوسيع...



يابني انت بتتكلم في اية انت شوفت شوية العربيات اللي كانت عند داليا في الفيلم ولا الفيلا يالهوووووي يابني عندها كمان بيت اذياء يعني تصحى الصبح تلبس بدلة جديدة وشراب من كيسة مش مغسول ولا حاجة اسكت ياكوبتيك 
وكفاية البت ملكة جمال مصر سابقا*


----------



## artamisss (16 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اللي ابنه غمس الايس كريم بالعيش :t33:*



هههههههههه  ايوووووووووة  عليك نور انت  تعرفه ولا ايه 
لحسن يكونمن  الجيران ولا حاجه  ماهو كان صعيدى برضه 

 بس صدقونى رجل ذوق الرجل  خلع  الست من جوزها اللى بيشخر  مش  بيخونها  مع واحده تانيه   ليه حق اللى جراله يتحلق  شنبه وشعر  راسه كمان 
قله ادب  رجاله  تعيش ما تختشيش


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*الموضوع حلو جدا وليا تعليق على كدة 
فى بنات فى المنتدى تشابة ذلك المفتريا 
واحنا عارفين مفيش غير مرنا اللى مفتريا هنا وانضم اليها مارى ومرمر جديدا*


----------



## kamer14 (17 فبراير 2007)

شالت شنبه احس ماتقتله ولا ايه؟:dntknw:


----------



## merola (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الزوجة "المفترية" حلقت شارب زوجها*

هوة دة الشعب المصرى


----------

